
Y combinator real life application: recursive memoization in JavaScript - viebel
http://blog.klipse.tech/lambda/2016/08/10/y-combinator-app-javascript.html
======
viebel
The Y combinator is one of the most beautiful ideas in computer science.

It's inspiring to see that it could have real-life applications.

